# Obama's New Stance on Gay Marrige?



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What do you guys think of Obama's new stance on this subject? I would like to hear from both Dem's and the Rep's on this site.

I personally think he is realizing he is not in a good place for re-election and is trying to get as many votes as he can out there. But this issue is a hot bed and it could be his down fall. There are many progressive Dem's out there that don't even want to touch this subject.

What are others thoughts?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's a distraction just like the one Stephanopoulos tried to create when he asked Romney about birth control. Birth control is a non issue, but they tried to make it one. Obama can not run on the economy, health care, foreign aid etc, and the gay issue distracts from that.

Why did Joe Biden bring it up? My theory is the party asked him to fall on the sword for them. Float it out there and not only would it serve as a distraction, but it would let them see the public reaction good or bad. I hear that 50% of the people approve of gay marriage, but it has failed by a wide margin in every state where it comes to a vote. I must admit I was surprised when gay marriage was struck down in California, of all places. Of course the seventh circus court of appeals struck down the California people.

We need not even enter the homosexual debate as they do on other sites. This is strictly political and meant to divide conservatives if possible. If even a small number of conservatives are suckered by the distraction it may give Obama a snowball chance in he!!.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree it is a distraction! I think it might rally the conservatives more. It might make some people who are on the fence and are clinging on to the whole 2008 "CHANGE" to jump ship. But we will see how this all unfolds more as this issue will be coming up again and again all summer.

I didn't start this thread to debate if gay marriage is good or bad. I started it to get peoples thoughts if this was a smart move or a poor move on Obama's part.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I didn't start this thread to debate if gay marriage is good or bad. I started it to get peoples thoughts if this was a smart move or a poor move on Obama's part.


Yup, that's what I thought so I just threw in the comment about the bickering on other sites. I think the liberals on those sites started the bickering to keep conservatives from exposing what we have just talked about. I was listening to (darn old memory, he run Clinton's campaign) and he said he thinks Obama's new stand may cost him seven to eight swing states. Maybe Obama knows he is going to loose so he wants to blame it on standing for what he believes cost him the election. There is no way any liberal will acknowledge that it's Obama's incompetence that's the problem.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> I was listening to (darn old memory, he run Clinton's campaign) and he said he thinks Obama's new stand may cost him seven to eight swing states.


James Carville


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> > I was listening to (darn old memory, he run Clinton's campaign) and he said he thinks Obama's new stand may cost him seven to eight swing states.
> 
> 
> James Carville


Na, I goofed. Dick Morris was the guy saying it. I was thinking he was Clinton's campaign manager. Do I get a third of a point?  I goofed all the way around except for the comment Dick Morris made. Did they ever stop to think about all the states that have rejected it so far. Polls say 50% of people approve of gay marriage. Could be, but half of those are not old enough to vote yet.


----------



## farmanjohnn (Apr 22, 2013)

if I'm really getting the point of this topic. Are you trying to start a debate ab

Spam deleted by Plainsman


----------

